# Not your typical LARP



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2010)

"Smurf"-LARP, enjoy.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2010)

That got old after a minute or two. I appreciate the amount of effort those people put in to make fun of avatards, though.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 28, 2010)

Heh that was pretty good.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 28, 2010)

What the fuck.


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 28, 2010)

That was pretty cool


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

that was way to contrived.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm pretty sure this was already posted somewhere on here. still funny though.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 28, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> i'm pretty sure this was already posted somewhere on here. still funny though.


 
Ya it was LotD not too long ago.

But, I still find their "Tree of Souls" to be the best part of it lol.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 4, 2010)

I lol'd.

She sees you.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 4, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Ya it was LotD not too long ago.
> 
> But, I still find their "Tree of Souls" to be the best part of it lol.


 
The very last part was best, creepy but funny.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 4, 2010)

used to have a friend who did LARP, ended up making him a warhammer :3 is it any fun?


----------



## SVelasquez (Mar 9, 2010)

Wooow. Typical nutzo hippies. *returns to his apartment in Brooklyn* Get offa' my cement patch you kids!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 9, 2010)

_"Unnnnnngh! Uuuuuuungh! That was a good sahelu."_

I lol'd.


----------

